# Emergency dispatcher wanting to move to USA



## Martin92 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello everybody.

I am currently on my way to becoming an emergency dispatcher in Toronto, Canada. I am turning 22 in May and plan to work and gain experience in the dispatching field for the next 4 to 5 years, after then I would like to move to the USA and find a similar job down there. Reason I am on this forum is I have tried tirelessly researching on ways to emigrate with my particular skills and have come up with confusing to no answers. It would be my dream to live in or around Los Angeles, California, so I have been researching jobs with the LAPD and other police stations with dispatching, but have had no success. 

I already know about the official ways one can emigrate to the USA and that's not what I am looking for info about. I understand there are ways to emigrate to the US through employers in Canada that have offices in the US and through employers down there that would make a case with the Department of Labor for a foreigner. I would greatly appreciate (if any) information on any avenues I could take to fulfilling my dream as a dispatcher in the USA. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Martin92 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you for the reply.

I have family in the UK, so I think I will go down that avenue to live there instead.

Way too complicated and a waste of time to move to the USA it seems.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you are better of where you are ..rather than an overcrowded island 
where cold wet snd damp is the norm


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Overcrowded for sure. A good friend does that job it frustrates him being unable to save lives due to emergency services stuck in traffic. 18mill in Londons metropolitan area alone. By comparision Miami is at 2-5 mill inhabitants.


----------

